# Carbon Pan Seasoniong Question + Pictures



## ptolemy (Apr 4, 2012)

I just did my first seasoning/cookies and I have a few questiong

First please check the picture







Here are my questions:

1. The stuff on the sides and left side, that feels to me kinda like oil and it flakes easily if I try to scrape it. Does it need to be there or does it need to do?
2. The stuff the middle that seems to be like black, is that what looks like seasoning?

How I seasoned: I first boiled potatoe shavings for 15 min, drained/washed. Then, pointed 1/2 inch oil and rubbed on sides and then brought it to temp for 10-15 min on low heat. Then drained most oil out and stuck it in oven at 350 for 90 min.

When it came out, I wiped out all the oil. The pan looked like on the left side but a bit lighter. Tonight I fried some pork tenderloins in and then just washed with hot washed, soft sponge.

Did I do anything wrong? If so, what should I do now? 

thanks as always


----------



## Craig (Apr 4, 2012)

The stuff on the sides of the pan are closer in colour to what I would expect from a single seasoning, but it should be thinner than that and not flake at all. I think you're leaving too much oil in the pan. You really only want a very thin layer of oil in the pan for this. When I do my (cast iron, but I doubt it's that different) pans, I put them in the oven upside down so all the excess oil drips out. I know other people who wipe their pans with towels to get most of the oil out. I also normally give it a few coats to get a good seasoning. The result should be even, smooth and hard. Not sticky, that's a surefire sign of too much oil.

If I were handed a pan like that, I think I would scrub it shiny and start over.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 4, 2012)

I was going to season my de buyer pan tomorrow or Friday. It'll be interesting to see what happens with mine. I just have the instructions that were with the pan. I think on Chowhound there are tons of posts on how to season pans. I might check them out too. 

k.


----------



## ptolemy (Apr 4, 2012)

Craig said:


> The stuff on the sides of the pan are closer in colour to what I would expect from a single seasoning, but it should be thinner than that and not flake at all. I think you're leaving too much oil in the pan. You really only want a very thin layer of oil in the pan for this. When I do my (cast iron, but I doubt it's that different) pans, I put them in the oven upside down so all the excess oil drips out. I know other people who wipe their pans with towels to get most of the oil out. I also normally give it a few coats to get a good seasoning. The result should be even, smooth and hard. Not sticky, that's a surefire sign of too much oil.
> 
> If I were handed a pan like that, I think I would scrub it shiny and start over.



I assumed the same. I will start from beginning. I seen that shouls season it at 500f but my crappy oven can't handle it and likely get smoked up. Would few hours at 350 suffice or not hot enough?

thanks


----------



## Shinob1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Found this, hope it helps. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQwCiYPW1Fg go about 1:30 into the video for the seasoning part.


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 5, 2012)

What type of oil did you use? If it is flakey, or sticky at all its no good.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Apr 5, 2012)

I keep seeing these pans at the store and I always forget to grab one...


----------



## obtuse (Apr 5, 2012)

To avoid sticky oil film, it helps to heat the oil above its smoke point. I just heat the pan with a tablespoon, or more, of oil until it starts smoking. Then I use a wad of paper towels and tongs to wipe the oil around the inside of the pan. you'll start to see a nice black layer developing. here's a video from the wok shop http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNPe5-swL-k she accomplishes the same effect but instead of a paper towel she stir fries chives. I've tried the chive method and it works quite well. if you cant find garlic chives, green onion works well too.


----------



## Craig (Apr 5, 2012)

ptolemy said:


> I assumed the same. I will start from beginning. I seen that shouls season it at 500f but my crappy oven can't handle it and likely get smoked up. Would few hours at 350 suffice or not hot enough?
> 
> thanks



I think I've seasoned at 400 for an hour and had no problems. If it makes you feel better, this is exactly the problem I had the first time I seasoned a pan and I learned from a family that had been seasoning their pans for generations! They would just pour a couple of inches of olive oil in a pan and toss it in the oven for an hour or two. I think they had to do it like once a year, and their pans were the furthest thing from non-stick. What's the boiling potato skins about? I'm not familiar with that technique.

Has anyone ever tried the wok-seasoning technique on a pan like this? I can't think of any reason why it wouldn't work, and it might be easier/better for people with weak ovens. I haven't done it or seen it done on anything other than a wok, so I can't advocate it.

edit: I should have read obtuse's post. That's exactly what I was talking about.


----------



## bieniek (Apr 5, 2012)

What is on the pan now might be machining oil applied to the pan in factory before shipment. 

What you have to do is spread little oil with paper, dont need much, over whole pan. 

Set it over medium-low flame and leave for around 15 minutes. Wipe dry with paper and repeat until paper after wiping is clean. 

Then you pan is seasoned. 

Worked with japanese omelett pan as well as with thai wok


----------



## lowercasebill (Apr 5, 2012)

i followed the instructions that came with the pan .. works great ,.. but it does not look like cast iron seasoning ,. i could barely see any grease residue and it works great as non stick as a non stick pan. i have tried every oil known to man [other than flax seed ] and my favorite by far,for seasoning, is _Lard _!!


----------



## lowercasebill (Apr 5, 2012)

i have only one Du Beyer ,but lots of cast iron.their seasoning process is not like cast iron , similar but not exactly . i followed the instructions that came with the Du Beyer . Potato shavings followed by oil [in my case lard] on the stove at a low temp i did not get the carbonized grease layer you could barely see any coating. i cooked an egg in it and is just slid around. i would scrub that clean and start over ... watch the company video . use less grease and a lower temp i will get a picof mine at lunch time and post later today


----------



## heirkb (Apr 5, 2012)

I seasoned mine a few times and kept failing for various reasons. One time some spinach just stripped all the seasoning off. I finally decided to sand the surface clean and just cook with it like that. It's been super nonstick since. Weird...but that's my experience.


----------



## clayton (Apr 5, 2012)

I think the deBuyer patato skin thing is an inside joke at deBuyer. Only the English language instructions talk about them. All others omit the potato skins.

The way I treat my steel and carbon pans is the same. Strip with oven cleaner (if bought used) or heat up some salt (when new) until it turns brown. Dump salt/remove oven cleaner. Rinse hot. Put on stove. Dry over heat. Rub some oil over the inside. Heat some more on stove top. Use it. Rinse after use with hot water as needed. (I also take soap and a brillo pad to mine if needed.) Reapply seasoning if needed. All in all they get better with use. The seasoning thing is over-emphasized in my opinion. The less you worry about it the better is gets.


----------



## heirkb (Apr 5, 2012)

I do think seasoning matters for cast iron, even though it hasn't made a difference with my carbon pan. As soon as I stripped the rust off a Wagner cast iron pan (using the vinegar soak method), it started rusting. The initial thin seasoning really helps prevent that rust from forming.


----------



## clayton (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes, it does matter. What I was trying to say is that some of the seasoning instructions border on voodoo. As a result people end up obsessing over it unnecessarily.


----------



## Rottman (Apr 6, 2012)

clayton said:


> I think the deBuyer patato skin thing is an inside joke at deBuyer. Only the English language instructions talk about them. All others omit the potato skins.



Nah, my carbone plus came with French and English instructions and both mention the potato skins....


----------



## clayton (Apr 6, 2012)

Mine came with a whole bunch of languages and German and Italian made no mention of potato skins. Will look for it tonight, but may already be in recycling.


----------



## clayton (Apr 6, 2012)

Don't see anything here either regarding potatoes.


----------



## Rottman (Apr 6, 2012)

Mine had a plastic cover for the inside of the pan that had the seasoning instructions printed on the backside.


----------



## shankster (Apr 6, 2012)

clayton said:


> I think the deBuyer patato skin thing is an inside joke at deBuyer. Only the English language instructions talk about them. All others omit the potato skins.
> 
> The way I treat my steel and carbon pans is the same. Strip with oven cleaner (if bought used) or heat up some salt (when new) until it turns brown. Dump salt/remove oven cleaner. Rinse hot. Put on stove. Dry over heat. Rub some oil over the inside. Heat some more on stove top. Use it. Rinse after use with hot water as needed. (I also take soap and a brillo pad to mine if needed.) Reapply seasoning if needed. All in all they get better with use. The seasoning thing is over-emphasized in my opinion. The less you worry about it the better is gets.



The potato skin thing has nothing to do with seasoning the pan,but rather to clean the pan of any industrial wax or coating(to protect the surface) applied before shipping the pan.
The more you use your pan,the more non stick it will become,just don't plan on deglazing with it.


----------



## Rottman (Apr 6, 2012)

Here you go



[/IMG]


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 6, 2012)

I have six Mineral De Buyer pans. 14", 10" and 8" skillets, 9" country pan. I've had them for a few years. The potato peels are not the way to season this pan. Old wives-tale.

1.) Scrub pan prior to seasoning with a harsh abrasive. I used bartenders friend. this is the only and last time you should use any sort of detergent. Get that baby shinny clean with lots of hot water, be quick and dry it immediately then put on stove 1/2 filled with high-heat oil (NOT Canola) I used grapeseed. Heat the pan up it up until the oil shimmers. Then shut off heat and let sit until cool. Discard oil. 

Think of the pan's like carbon knives. Just like a knife, you want to build patina evenly and over several cookings. If not it will just build up and the flake off, leaving clean unsealed carbon that will absolutely rust.

Also, when cleaning, designate one brush to these pans. You should never use soap to clean these babies. I just wash the grease and cooked food off with hot water and designated nylon brush then, light paper towel dry, then put on a hot burner for about one minute. I have a pot rack to I just hang them up while still warm. If you guys are interested I'll take some photos of my pans. 

I'm afraid that ptolemy has over seasoned his pan. thats why the bottom seasoning flaked off and is clean now and the side has an enameled oil on them. the pan is not ruined but you will have to cook with them until it until the enameled oil flakes off.


----------



## ptolemy (Apr 12, 2012)

update. after about 5-10 uses.


----------



## Shinob1 (Apr 12, 2012)

What do you think of it so far?


----------



## ptolemy (Apr 13, 2012)

Shinob1 said:


> What do you think of it so far?



it's a better version of cast iron pan. love the long handle and how easy it cleans up. also it heats much faster than cast iron. the ultimate test would be making eggs and home fries that I make, by cubing potatoes and frying with onions and garlic.
they would really stick on cast iron.


----------



## obtuse (Apr 13, 2012)

Not bad, keep using it--It'll only get better.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Apr 13, 2012)

ptolemy said:


> it's a better version of cast iron pan. love the long handle and how easy it cleans up. also it heats much faster than cast iron. the ultimate test would be making eggs and home fries that I make, by cubing potatoes and frying with onions and garlic.
> they would really stick on cast iron.



Ptolemy,

I make eggs and potatoes and onions all the time in my cast iron with no issues whatsoever. I think a lot of it comes down to the smoothness of the seasoning / pan.


----------



## Craig (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm gonna have to break down and get one of these some day. Might mean the end of one of my 5 cast iron pans.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Apr 13, 2012)

I will add that I really do want to pick up a carbon pan at some point in the future though.


----------



## heirkb (Apr 13, 2012)

As I've been increasingly creeped out by nonstick pans, I've moved more and more towards other types. What's been surprising me is how nonstick these other types of pans actually are. I can cook just about anything in my carbon, cast iron, or enameled cast iron pans. Seriously--in my experience, things just slip around if you heat the pan well enough. Here's one method for seasoning you can check out if you're still interested: http://sherylcanter.com/wordpress/2010/01/a-science-based-technique-for-seasoning-cast-iron/


----------



## ptolemy (Apr 13, 2012)

Made eggs today the way I like it. I call it kinda like open omelet, you drop eggs and then raise sides gently so raw egg can fall on the skillet to cook. No turning, no breaking, no folding, nothing

Cooked off some bacon, removed most of the grease; left just enough to coast the pan. It was pretty hot, lightly smoking.

Poured 3 eggs, added cheese, waited 30 seconds, gently raised sides. Another 30-45 seconds, took it off. Pictures show the progress.

Pan passed the egg test!


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 13, 2012)

The eggs look great, butt boy is that an ugly pan!


----------



## obtuse (Apr 13, 2012)

ugly is sometimes beautuful.


----------



## ptolemy (Apr 13, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> The eggs look great, butt boy is that an ugly pan!



Give it some nice 
We'll see where it is in a few month.


----------



## Shinob1 (Apr 28, 2012)

I decided to buy a mineral b de buyer 12.5 pan. Seasoned it per the instructions and cooked up bacon, potatoes, and eggs. The bacon and potatoes stuck on me a bit, but it was manageable. Frying the eggs was not bad at all, I hit the pan with some butter and I didn't have much sticking at all. Here is what the pan looks like now.


----------



## G-rat (Apr 28, 2012)

It will be black as night if you use it every day in like 3 months. Or you could use a turkey fryer or if you have access to a commercial hood and range and just add some lard (thin layer) and let it rip. it will blacken up to non stickish pretty quick that way.


----------



## Shinob1 (Apr 29, 2012)

Been using it the past two days and I'm starting to get some nice patina in the inside and outside. It is quickly becoming my favorite pan.


----------



## Moses the armenian (Apr 30, 2012)

So is it a total no go to deglaze in this pan as another poster mentioned?? I like to make pan sauces and I just got an 10 inch skillet was planning on doing minute steaks with red wine and shallot sauce would that be ok ????


----------



## G-rat (Apr 30, 2012)

Moses the armenian said:


> So is it a total no go to deglaze in this pan as another poster mentioned?? I like to make pan sauces and I just got an 10 inch skillet was planning on doing minute steaks with red wine and shallot sauce would that be ok ????



You can do it if you have a really really nice and established cure on the pan but you will always be fighting to keep the skillet to retain that cure if you aren't using the pan for lots and lots of other things too. I have done it to great and tasty effect but it will flake off some carbon.


----------



## obtuse (Apr 30, 2012)

Deglaze and dont worry about the seasoning.


----------



## Craig (Apr 30, 2012)

I've never had an issue deglazing in my cast iron. Well, once, but that was because I did a terrible job seasoning.


----------



## wenus2 (Apr 30, 2012)

I think the comment was more that the particular seasoning pictured would flake while deglazing, because it is laid on thick and is flake prone in general. I have found that to be true as well, my first seasoning on my Debuyer looked similar and had that issue. I stripped it and started over, it's now thin and smooth and not so flake prone.


----------



## Moses the armenian (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the help guys!!!!! 

Just curious who here has the de buyer 9inch deep country pan ? How do you like it and what does it do that. the shallow skillets won't do ?


----------



## ptolemy (May 1, 2012)

I tried to do some potatoes last night. Big failure. I preheated the pan, added plenty of oil. Cut them home fries style, stopped them in to cook (fry not deep fry). Waiting 10 minutes. Turned and few were sticking... However, after next turn, whole pan was sticking. Big Failure


----------



## Shinob1 (May 1, 2012)

ptolemy said:


> I tried to do some potatoes last night. Big failure. I preheated the pan, added plenty of oil. Cut them home fries style, stopped them in to cook (fry not deep fry). Waiting 10 minutes. Turned and few were sticking... However, after next turn, whole pan was sticking. Big Failure



That sucks. I had a similar experience my first time out with making fried taters, but I kept moving the potatoes to minimize the sticking. The second time I fried up bacon first then put in the taters. Turned out much better. 

Do you think the pan was too hot or perhaps not hot enough?


----------



## ptolemy (May 1, 2012)

Shinob1 said:


> That sucks. I had a similar experience my first time out with making fried taters, but I kept moving the potatoes to minimize the sticking. The second time I fried up bacon first then put in the taters. Turned out much better.
> 
> Do you think the pan was too hot or perhaps not hot enough?


It was definitely hot enough and I dried potatoes before putting them in. Also rinsed through 3-4 water cycles to remove excess starch. I think after I turned them, the starch just grabbed it


----------



## bieniek (May 2, 2012)

eggs wouldnt stick to well seasoned pan. Potato either

Season again.


----------



## ptolemy (May 2, 2012)

bieniek said:


> eggs wouldnt stick to well seasoned pan. Potato either
> 
> Season again.


eggs don't stick


----------



## Shinob1 (May 2, 2012)

Aside from the potato incident, how is the pan working out for you? I'm enjoying mine and the seasoning is coming along, but only one part of the pan has a darker black spot. The rest of the pan is taking on a brownish color, with some areas being darker then others.


----------



## ptolemy (May 2, 2012)

Shinob1 said:


> Aside from the potato incident, how is the pan working out for you? I'm enjoying mine and the seasoning is coming along, but only one part of the pan has a darker black spot. The rest of the pan is taking on a brownish color, with some areas being darker then others.



I really really like it. I still keep my cast iron for 2 things: sausages and tomato based sauces. Everything else, that's not starch based, is in this pan


----------



## bieniek (May 3, 2012)

ptolemy said:


> eggs don't stick



Try frying tamagoyaki on wrongly seasoned/unseasoned pan


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 15, 2015)

thread revival!!

just about dipped my big toe into the pool of carbon steel. ordered my first DuBeyer. really agonized and decided to match the size of my current (brand new) restaurant supply store TEFLON pan..so i got a 10" pan. figured if this works, that is the pan i'll replace anyways. i think this will work because i go car camping all the time and i never feel brave enough to bring any teflon..only my vintage Griswold which is pretty silly on a backcountry trip. i'll be comfortable running the dubeyer in a campfire. and it wont kill me if it gets stolen. 

cant wait to overthink and agonize over the seasoning process..(like i did with the Griswolds and Wagners i have)


----------



## cain47 (Dec 15, 2015)

Some time ago I purchased a bunch of carbon steel de Buyer pans for work. After much trial and error I found that the best method is using flax-seed oil. 
Heat up the clean pan, put literally a couple drops of the oil and distribute it evenly with a paper towel over the pan, so that you have a barely visible shine on the pan. Then you keep the pan on a medium heat till the oil starts to smoke. 
From there there is two options, either you take the pan off the heat, let it cool down and repeat the process several times, or - what I found works better - leave the pan on a medium heat, and once the pan stops smoking add another thin layer of oil and spread with the paper towel. Its important to use minimal amount of oil, and wait till the oil stops smoking between the applications. This ensures the layers of oil properly polymerize before you add another layer


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 16, 2015)

cain47 said:


> Some time ago I purchased a bunch of carbon steel de Buyer pans for work. After much trial and error I found that the best method is using flax-seed oil.
> Heat up the clean pan, put literally a couple drops of the oil and distribute it evenly with a paper towel over the pan, so that you have a barely visible shine on the pan. Then you keep the pan on a medium heat till the oil starts to smoke.
> From there there is two options, either you take the pan off the heat, let it cool down and repeat the process several times, or - what I found works better - leave the pan on a medium heat, and once the pan stops smoking add another thin layer of oil and spread with the paper towel. Its important to use minimal amount of oil, and wait till the oil stops smoking between the applications. This ensures the layers of oil properly polymerize before you add another layer



thanks!!

i also use flaxoil. i typically "bake" the thing in my weber gas grill. just did a very rusty dutch oven this way, and it came out looking black and beautiful. i'll abandon the dutch-O in my brother's camper for outdoor cooking. i dont need a CI dutch.

i kinda want to use the same method for my carbon pan, but i see a silicon plug in the handle that would vaporize at my weber temps


----------



## DamageInc (Dec 16, 2015)

I do what America's Test Kitchen does:

[video=youtube;-suTmUX4Vbk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-suTmUX4Vbk[/video]

It works.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 16, 2015)

Good to know Damage. I just added this piece. I haven't seen this shape before in MineralB. 

http://www.debuyer.com/en/products/...ng-pan-with-2-stainless-steel-riveted-handles


----------



## DamageInc (Dec 16, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Good to know Damage. I just added this piece. I haven't seen this shape before in MineralB.
> 
> http://www.debuyer.com/en/products/...ng-pan-with-2-stainless-steel-riveted-handles



Me neither. I've never really had use for an oval frying pan though. I hope it serves you well.


----------



## rick_english (Dec 16, 2015)

cain47 said:


> Some time ago I purchased a bunch of carbon steel de Buyer pans for work. After much trial and error I found that the best method is using flax-seed oil.
> Heat up the clean pan, put literally a couple drops of the oil and distribute it evenly with a paper towel over the pan, so that you have a barely visible shine on the pan. Then you keep the pan on a medium heat till the oil starts to smoke.
> From there there is two options, either you take the pan off the heat, let it cool down and repeat the process several times, or - what I found works better - leave the pan on a medium heat, and once the pan stops smoking add another thin layer of oil and spread with the paper towel. Its important to use minimal amount of oil, and wait till the oil stops smoking between the applications. This ensures the layers of oil properly polymerize before you add another layer



It would be really great if you could post a pic or two. Every picture I've seen, and every pan I've tried with flaxseed oil, ends up with a "mottled" appearance.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Dec 16, 2015)

I still don't know how you guys stand that hot linseed oil smell all over the house. Even if I didn't mind it, my wife was way annoyed with me. Back to several coats of peanut oil in the oven.


----------



## cain47 (Dec 16, 2015)

I'd love to send a photo,but due to the busy Christmas period my pans while functioning great have more of a "utilitarian " look. Next time I clean and reseason them I'll post a picture
Edit: but seasoned properly it does look like it came from the factory like that.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 17, 2015)

wow..

AMAZON PRIME is the best. got my pan already!! sent to my office so i fondled it already. home to season tonight.

need to buy a potato and some flax oil.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 23, 2015)

so. 

call it growing pains. or i'm impatient. 

tried fried rice. my seasoning wasnt up to the task and i got stuck rice. i'll stick to meat for awhile..sucks since i am eating less meat these days.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 23, 2015)

boomchakabowwow said:


> so.
> 
> call it growing pains. or i'm impatient.
> 
> tried fried rice. my seasoning wasnt up to the task and i got stuck rice. i'll stick to meat for awhile..sucks since i am eating less meat these days.



Boom, try warming pan on medium till water drops dance around the interior (I mean DANCE). Add oil, wipe out that oil, add More oil then cook. You shouldn't have to do this with s well seasoned Debuyer but it might help in the beginning


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 23, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Boom, try warming pan on medium till water drops dance around the interior (I mean DANCE). Add oil, wipe out that oil, add More oil then cook. You shouldn't have to do this with s well seasoned Debuyer but it might help in the beginning



appreciate the tip!!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 27, 2015)

I picked up another Debuyer this Christmas season and wanted to do a quick seasoning WIP. Its a MineralB Oval roasting pan:
http://www.debuyer.com/en/products/...ng-pan-with-2-stainless-steel-riveted-handles

I've been looking for an oval pan that I could sear meat on the stove top and then finish in the oven. Sure round pans work but I'm hoping that oval shape will cook roasts and steaks more efficiently and allow the fat to surround them meat better. 

I think its about 2.8mm thick and very substantial feeling (no surprise there). I know we've tested several methods for seasoning a new carbon pan, so I wanted to demonstrate what I did this time. 

I use alcohol (91%) and paper towels to remove the beeswax surface coating. Then scour with barkeepers friend and a nylon brush, wipe dry, warm on stove until dry (used an already warm oven this time). 

Wiped the cold pan down flax oil and paper towel until smoking. Cooled (pic 2).Then used the Cooks Illustrated method using potato peels. As you can see, the pan really didn't patina the much. Last shot was after I roasted a turkey carcass, still vey light patina. For comparison is a shot of my 10 and 12" that I've been cooking in for a few years. I don't really have any conclusions or words of advise, Just wanted to share.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks for shAring, I recently got a 16" CS wok in need of seasoning so may try and incorporate some of this.

Did the iso work well to remove the wax? I'm curious why you chose to remove it as I learned (the hard way after using ammonia to help remove on some of mine) that the wax helps to season. For subsequent initial cleanings I just used really hot water and a blue scotchbrite with some natural glycerine soap to help remove the excess


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 27, 2015)

Tanner, As you know that beeswax is just a PIA to clean off. For me even with a strong detergent and very hot water, its just smears. I figured it was best to get as clean a surface as I could and ISO works beautifully.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes that was one of the most annoying undertakings with a new set. Smaller ones were no problem but the larger ones cool off while trying to wipe and it doesn't take long at all for the scotchbrite to gum up.

The wok will be done differently because it looks to have a lacquer, perhaps I'll scrub with steel wool and NaOH similar to a lye tank for CI.


----------



## daveb (Dec 27, 2015)

Good looking pan Dennis. Though I think Santa may have gotten out packages mixed up...


----------

